# Western Plow will not go down..



## mjmstaff

I have a uni-mount on a 95 Dodge ram and I just hooked everything up today for the first time this year. The plow will go left, right, and up but thats it. Any Idea what I should check first?


----------



## Mebes

Loosen the packing nut on top of the lift ram.
You may also have a stuck valve.
Good luck.


----------



## yooper.mi

Make sure you have ignition switch on or plow will not lift or lower.


----------



## Frozen001

Have you checked the "quill" that adjusts the lowering speed??? Try opening it up a bit it might have some debris in the system...


----------



## flykelley

mjmstaff said:


> I have a uni-mount on a 95 Dodge ram and I just hooked everything up today for the first time this year. The plow will go left, right, and up but thats it. Any Idea what I should check first?


Mike is that a old cable controller? A guy I work with ahd the same problem and he had to adjust the cable.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## mjmstaff

No cables. I have a "Cab Command" I plan on working on it in the morning. I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## dmaxallitech

*I have the same problem*

Mine is doing the same thing, started acting up at the end of last season, I parked it as I was done anyways. This season I replaced the pigtails on each side of the multi-pin harness as the green giant made a home there. It worked fine after that when testing it, hooked it up this AM and no go down.

I am going to check the nut on the top of the shaft and try loosening it. Can somebody please tell me where teh "quill" adjustment/valve is?

TIA


----------



## Frozen001

Well it may depend on the year but on my western if you look at the motor you will see a threaded screw sticking up on passenger side fron near the vent cap. It will have a sit to use a screw driver to adjust it.


----------



## genrock

www.westernplows.com click on publications library you can download manuals and mechanics guides and parts lists from there. Does sound like a quill adjustment to me but it could be several things. If you want to try the packing nut you can losen it then when tightening give it a 1/4 of a turn after it comes in contact with the packing check for leaks and tighten as needed.

Let me try and explain where the quill adjustment is. Okay its on top of the manifold block this is the block that your side to side hoses are running into etc. Should be three bolts on top of this manifold. The one your looking for is the bolt that is closest to the resovoir. This bolt or quill should have a flat head screw driver type of slot to adjust it. The other bolts are your poppet check valve which should have a allen head and crossover relief valve which will also be allen head type.

I myself am waiting to hit the lottery

Try adjusting the quill out while someone tries to lower the blade until it lowers then raise and lower and see if its set at the desired rate of drop you want.

Packing nut could be too tight. Loosen and adjust until it functions properly.

Lift cylinder packing dried out. Loosen the packing nut lubicrate cylinder move up and down and readjust the packing nut.

The most common problem with the 9 and 12 pin design is usually corrosion and not getting proper electrical contact. Start with the selenoid valves cleaning and applying dielectric greese to all connections and work your way back to the controler itself. These pins and connections get corroded so easy what with moisture and salt etc sitting on them during storage times. Give it a good electrical connection cleaning and you may find your problem there.


----------



## mjmstaff

Well, it turned out to be a bad wire in the truck side harness. Got it working and then fount out my 4 X 4 was not kicking it. Just got that fix about 20 min ago. Thanks guys for all the advise.:salute:


----------

